# ABC123's 2020 lawn journal



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Bewitched monostand year 2 from Reno.

Last feeding was 2.5 weeks ago with Milo at 1lb/N

Mowed at .8in HOC with a 220sl

Rotary mower/back easement mower is a toro prostripe.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Cut at .8in with 220sl.

Color is getting a little darker.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

.8 HOC


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Can't believe how well it's doing!

Finally got a grass catcher.

Put down SBM at 20lb/k

.8 HOC 220sl


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Those stripes are popping. The HOC for some reason looks a fair bit lower than .8". Must be just the camera angle.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Those stripes are popping. The HOC for some reason looks a fair bit lower than .8". Must be just the camera angle.


Yeah the stripes really pop, milo has helped a lot.

It's definitely .8". Might do .6" tomorrow.

It's also not as dense as it could be, got hit last fall with fungus pretty bad. It all went brown. :lol:


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Mowed at 5/8"-.625".

Looks much worse :lol: Might bring it back up to around 3/4"-.75".

Also collecting soil to be tested.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

3/4 HOC

Looks better at this height. Cut a bunch of brown out of it on the last cut.

Fungicide went down yesterday.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Nice. You're starting to bounce back even in this brutal heat! I'm sure the grass loved the last couple downpours though. You can tell it's really starting to darken up.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

jrubb42 said:


> Nice. You're starting to bounce back even in this brutal heat! I'm sure the grass loved the last couple downpours though. You can tell it's really starting to darken up.


Thanks! It really is. I put down milo twice at 1lbN/m, so it should darken with all the iron. I'll be doing some foliar N/urea so it might lose some of the darkness.

The rain was nice but it was a little too much along with all this humidity, perfect for fungus. ph of rain is also much lower than my irrigation water so that's a bonus.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Still looking great! 3/4in


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Nice. It's really coming back now. You're going to be sitting pretty after the fall nitrogen blitz! Good work


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

jrubb42 said:


> Nice. It's really coming back now. You're going to be sitting pretty after the fall nitrogen blitz! Good work


Thanks, yeah it's really taking off. Did foliar urea at .1lb/n/m two nights ago. It definitely has made it take off a little from such a small app.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Applied prodiamine at 5 month rate.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Mowed at 3/4in. Will apply foliar N/urea tonight at .1lb/m


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Soil test came back.

Ph in front is 7.7 and back is 8.3, going to apply some element sulfur.

Phosphorus and potassium are low in the back. The front is only deficient in potassium, going to bump the phosphorus slightly as it's on the edge. Will apply each at 2lb/m Monthly.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Applied ferrous sulphate at 2oz/m last night. The urea has made the new growth lime green and it evened up well. Still can see the damage from last years fungus.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Mowed at 3/4in.

Clover has been crazy this year.

I'll do another foliar urea app after the wind calms down.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Looks like it gets darker and fuller with every update. What kind of fungus were you dealing with last year?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

jrubb42 said:


> Looks like it gets darker and fuller with every update. What kind of fungus were you dealing with last year?


Yeah it really is. Crazy how much it's done in a months time.

Rust and dollar spot, it went into winter very thin.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

In the second to last image, there seems to a line that shows better looking lawn than the bottom part. It is very straight. Do you see it? Shade from the house?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I think that's from my fertilizing skills. I had two in the front just like that too. More N this fall should even it out.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Applied talstar P and fungicide.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Mowed at 3/4 with 220sl and mowed again with the pro stripe 560 at .8 to get the stragglers.

Spot sprayed clover.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Looking good!


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Made my first lawn video.

Mowed with the prostripe because I sanded some areas. :thumbup:

https://youtu.be/r3paNRCsoX8


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Sprayed feature at 3oz/m and urea at .1lbN/m

https://youtu.be/CpfiwNLWgGg


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

That's quite the rig you got set up there. What intersection did you steal the stop sign from? :lol:

Have you noticed a difference in your iron results by using the pH down compared to just using your hard water?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

jrubb42 said:


> That's quite the rig you got set up there. What intersection did you steal the stop sign from? :lol:
> 
> Have you noticed a difference in your iron results by using the pH down compared to just using your hard water?


:lol: the road was deleted and they left it in the weeds for months. I'd imagine the look of it makes people even more scared of it.

I haven't done any comparison but I bet it helps a little. My water ph was like 8.4 yesterday.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Mowed at .8in


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Looking great man. Some awesome looking KBG in Minnesota these days!


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

rob13psu said:


> Looking great man. Some awesome looking KBG in Minnesota these days!


Thanks! Here's some more.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Love the diamond pattern. Have to try it myself. What's your plan for bare areas? Let them fill in, plugs or seed?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Babameca said:


> Love the diamond pattern. Have to try it myself. What's your plan for bare areas? Let them fill in, plugs or seed?


ill let them fill in, might do some plugs. Ive been slowly sanding areas all season so thats why theres some bare areas. Just finishing up a slideshow that ill post here soon of the 2 years its taken to establish. Ive only seeded it once at 2lbs/m.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

https://youtu.be/7bYxD4190Jw


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@ABC123 2lbs? Wow that's low. I went with 4-5. 25% was PRG but not enough to mention. Mine did not have its 1st anniversary yet. Nice slideshow


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Babameca said:


> @ABC123 2lbs? Wow that's low. I went with 4-5. 25% was PRG but not enough to mention. Mine did not have its 1st anniversary yet. Nice slideshow


Thanks. Yeah it was at the lower recommendation. I was a little too cautious with the seed rate. :lol:


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

https://youtu.be/_oZFfYJqYs8


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> > @ABC123 2lbs? Wow that's low. I went with 4-5. 25% was PRG but not enough to mention. Mine did not have its 1st anniversary yet. Nice slideshow
> ...


I don't think 2lb/M is that low for 100% KBG. FWIW, it's the same rate I went with. @Babameca with a PRG mix you want to go higher, but 100% KBG will give you issues at that rate.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Pete1313 Off reading prior to the reno I would have agreed. But all the places I researched later on, last year, for those 75/25 ish mixes the recommendations was anywhere between 3 and 5lbs. I had to confirm with seller I went with:
http://oscturf.com/Seed_PremiumFairway.htm
I am not very convinced 25% PRG would double the rate. But yes, those seeds are huge, having now in hand Champion GQ bag.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Babameca said:


> @Pete1313 Off reading prior to the reno I would have agreed. But all the places I researched later on, last year, for those 75/25 ish mixes the recommendations was anywhere between 3 and 5lbs. I had to confirm with seller I went with:
> http://oscturf.com/Seed_PremiumFairway.htm
> I am not very convinced 25% PRG would double the rate. But yes, those seeds are huge, having now in hand Champion GQ bag.


@Babameca 1-3 lbs is pretty standard for 100% KBG.
http://safesportsfields.cals.cornell.edu/seeding-rates
1.5 million seeds in a pound of KBG compared to 250k in a pound of PRG. The main point of KBG is 1 plant will make 2, 2 to 4, 4 to 8, etc. In a renovation, give them room to spread at a 2 lb rate and you are less likely to have disease issues early on.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Pete1313 Who said disease :? :search: . I agree. I, personally followed my bag recommendations, not sure to what extend my problems right now are linked to overcrowding...


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Dropped the Toro ProStripe down to .665in HOC. For a rotary mower it looks fantastic.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

What is the long term plan with the backyard area with trees? Gly + kbg?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

g-man said:


> What is the long term plan with the backyard area with trees? Gly + kbg?


I leveled it once so far with sand, going to do it again here soon as its still rather bumpy. Might possibly re seed the back 10 ft, its not really my property, its a pond/drain easement.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

I hate to sound like a broken record, but with every one of your updates your grass looks better than before. Looking great. Why don't you cut into the fire pit area? Just curious.

Also, did you call 811 or is the city about to tear up some of your yard?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

jrubb42 said:


> I hate to sound like a broken record, but with every one of your updates your grass looks better than before. Looking great. Why don't you cut into the fire pit area? Just curious.
> 
> Also, did you call 811 or is the city about to tear up some of your yard?


I agree, the weekly foliar N has been helping a lot.

I'm working on it more here soon, there was a silt line in it for a while. I've leveled it with some sand a week ago but it's still rather bumpy. Going to re seed about a 1/3rd of it.

The flags are for the neighbors telephone/fiber line, so I hope it doesn't damage too much as there going through the front yard.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Right when you get things back on track they're going to dig through your yard. Frustrating... That photo of your front yard is looking pretty damn great at the moment.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Well they dug in the middle to locate the sewer line. Ran the neighbors cable line with a pipe boring machine so it didn't do much damage.

Had to sand the hole but it should recover well.

Applied foliar Urea at .2lb N/m


----------



## mribbens (Jul 13, 2018)

I hope the guy digging at least took a moment to realize he was digging into a masterpiece!!! Awful man, hope it recovers


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I thought .665 was too short. Mowed with the 220sl at .8in


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Stripes look great!


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Stripes look great!


Thanks! Yeah they do! Still crazy to see what it looked like 7 weeks ago. Foliar N has been amazing.

I sprayed gly in the back 10 ft, going to seed it here shortly.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Looking good!


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

ABC123 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > Stripes look great!
> ...


Yeah I have been amazed this year what foliage N and Fe have done for the lawn through the hot dry months...


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Started spoon feeding urea at .25lb/N/M

Applied my monthly phosphorus and potassium.

Applied fungicide, talstar and 3oz/M of feature.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

ABC123 said:


> Started spoon feeding urea at .25lb/N/M
> 
> Applied my monthly phosphorus and potassium.
> 
> Applied fungicide, talstar and 3oz/M of feature.


Are you spoon feeding the N foliar? Or watering in after?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

jrubb42 said:


> Are you spoon feeding the N foliar? Or watering in after?


Im applying it with the sprayer, melting urea in water. Let it sit about a hour on the leaf and then water it in. Did the urea yesterday, FE today. Feature will sit about 10 hours on the leaf.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Mowed at .8in with 220sl

Going to overseed the back 10ft this weekend.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

it is filling in.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

220sl .65 HOC


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Looking sharp


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

JDgreen18 said:


> Looking sharp


 :thumbup: Thanks!

2nd application of .25lb/N/M went down today.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

People should watch this. Use your stripes to keep your application even.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

g-man said:


> People should watch this. Use your stripes to keep your application even.


Exactly, each nozzle is 20in. 3 nozzles = 3 stripes for 60in total. :thumbup:

So glad I made this sprayer, it makes any application so easy.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

3/4in 220sl


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Turf is looking great! It has improved so much over the summer. Are you really growing warm-season turf??


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Bare spots are basically gone. Awesome work man. Jealous of that monostand at the moment.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

rob13psu said:


> Turf is looking great! It has improved so much over the summer. Are you really growing warm-season turf??


Honestly wish I could grow bermuda it recovers so much faster. Thanks!



jrubb42 said:


> Bare spots are basically gone. Awesome work man. Jealous of that monostand at the moment.


Thanks! Yeah they are basically gone, ive got a few areas still hanging around that ill probably plug. I also got some algae that I need to take care of, my neighbor still waters like 3 times a day and it goes onto my lawn. Going to be applying Chlorothalonil fungicide to see if it goes away.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

https://youtu.be/aEbwIUOJqeg


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Just read through your entire 2018 Reno thread.

You absolutely crushed it - lawn is looking beautiful!


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Congrats on LOTM. Well deserved!


----------



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

Congrats on lotm. Question. Saw you had some large bare spots last year. How did you deal with them? I anticipate haveing some but i will def be applying prodiamine in the spring so seeding will be tough. Did you just avoid pre em in those areas or did they fill in on their own?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Jay20nj said:


> Congrats on lotm. Question. Saw you had some large bare spots last year. How did you deal with them? I anticipate haveing some but i will def be applying prodiamine in the spring so seeding will be tough. Did you just avoid pre em in those areas or did they fill in on their own?


Thanks! For the large bare spots I used a pro pugger and took them from the areas we mulched and most of it filled in.

Ive applied prodiamine at the 5 month rate twice a year so that probably didnt help much with spreading.

Im going to be killing and re seeding the back this spring to try out a different monostand and might convert the whole lawn if it goes well.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

@ABC123, so happy to see how your lawn has progressed as I know how passionate you are about it. It's great to see that beautiful lawn pulling up the street, what you being about six doors down from me. Great stuff, loved seeing the progression pics and how that filled in for you. You might have to help me rig one of those sprayers up, that thing is sweet and I am brutal with my sprayer!


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

MNLawnGuy1980 said:


> @ABC123, so happy to see how your lawn has progressed as I know how passionate you are about it. It's great to see that beautiful lawn pulling up the street, what you being about six doors down from me. Great stuff, loved seeing the progression pics and how that filled in for you. You might have to help me rig one of those sprayers up, that thing is sweet and I am brutal with my sprayer!


Thank you! Ive had a few people drive by and ask if I could help them out. :lol: Yeah I saw you got a little overlap with tenacity? on the overseed.

I could help with a sprayer, but it can get expensive. Parts are about $430 total plus a battery, would be a 3 nozzle boom, 2.2gpm pump, 8 gallon tank mounted on a 4 wheel push cart with front casters.

Cart is $62
pump/tank/wiring/hose/regulator $210
nozzle bodys/nozzles (2 set)/hose clamps/banjo valves/tjet mounting clamps $100
bicycle spedo $20
1in steel tube $25


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

I always like getting asked that about helping with their lawn...then I start to tell them some things and their eyes gloss over and they slowly start losing interest and slinking away. Hence, why I spray at like 6:00 am because everyone thinks I am insane for keeping my lawn the way I do.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

3/4in 220sl


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Sprayed 12ml of tenacity.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

That is stunning! No surprise LOTM!


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Sprayed 4lb urea and 8ml tenacity.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

If you dont mind me asking, what's the tenacity for?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

uts said:


> If you dont mind me asking, what's the tenacity for?


I think I have some triv in some areas. Light applications 3-4 days apart should help from what I've found so we'll see.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

.665 toro pro stripe


----------



## OhioLawn (Sep 23, 2020)

@ABC123 yard looks great! I think I stumbled on your yard via YouTube as well. I'm looking into mowing my yard shorter. What are your thoughts on the ProStripe versus a reel mower? I have a few spots I want to level out , but overall, I don't see much scalping with a my Recycler at 1 3/4.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

I didnt know the pro stripe could go that low - pretty cool. Did you get it new or find a used one somewhere? Doesn't seem like there are many around. Why didnt you use the reel mower this time?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Thanks! I really like the pro stripe, It can go down to .5in. To see similar results to a reel mower the ground has to be very even. I bought it new from MTI distributing. I also mowed today with the prostripe, its just a little easier to use, a greensmower is heavy.


----------



## sangheili (Jul 5, 2020)

Do you think the prostripe would scalp more easily not having the front roller?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

sangheili said:


> Do you think the prostripe would scalp more easily not having the front roller?


The only way it will scalp is if the lawn isnt level and bumpy.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

Yard looks great as always ABC. Is your third garage bay extremely narrow? I'd not noticed until the jeep was parked in front of it in your latest pics.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

SOLARSUPLEX said:


> Yard looks great as always ABC. Is your third garage bay extremely narrow? I'd not noticed until the jeep was parked in front of it in your latest pics.


Thanks, yeah the whole neighborhood has narrow 3rd stalls, if we woulda known it was this small we might of changed it. My boat fits through it though.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

Had to make sure my eyes werent playing games on me!


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

220sl 3/4in


----------

